# Barel pond?



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey i was wondering if i could put some fish in my barel fountain? Its about 
15" tall and 17"wide.


































Are there any small fish out there that could go in there?


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Morgan try some Platys they can tolerate temps downward to 10*C or 50*F and are small enough just stock lightly.  

If your container was bigger I'd sugegst some Swordtails but the smaller size I'd go with platys


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How much water does it take to fill it? Can you fill it with gallon milk jugs and count them. It looks about 2 gallons, but appearances can be deceiving.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Its way over 2g 
I dont use milk jugs.... 

Its 15" tall so that about 38 cm high. And about 17" wide so 43 cm.

my dad filled it up how he normaly does it (i dont like the look) so i dont now how much watter it holds.


----------

